# Bang for the buck coyote gun and rounds



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am considering a Mossberg ATR .243 and shooting some 70 grain rounds for a song dog. I have a very minimal budget but I would like to smack some coyotes. I currently am using my fathers Ruger m77 243 until I can scoot off on my own by harvesting enough ears. So my questions are as follows. Is the ATR better than a Savage? I have seen some screaming deals on some savages with with the acu trigger aswell. Is the 243 the best round? I know that a .223 is cheaper as far as ammo goes. And a 22-250 is faster. I just need a gun to go out to about 200 yards for the dispatch. 300-400 dollars is about all I want to spend on this endeavor. I currently own a Rem Model 700 30-06, winch 94 30-30, and a Marlin 22LR. Its time to get a low recoil distance reacher that is standard and accurate to complete my all american versatile collection. Is bolt action the way to go or will a single shot get me more accuracy and a better scope for my cheap price range?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not a big Mossberg fan. I have a Savage in a .22-250 and love it. I think I got a pretty big bang for the buck! Out of the box accuracy for Savage is pretty dang good.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How much did you get it for?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a look at the Remington 700 SPS. I think you can get one of them for around $450-500. The 223 would be my caliber of choice if you are on a budget. I would pick the 204 Ruger if you handload, and don't mind paying a little more for brass. Either would make a fine 200 yard 'yote gun.


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

.204, .223, 22-250 and .243 are all very good rounds. If economics were an issue - .223 is probably the least expensive to reload. The brass is easy to come across, powder - around 25-26gr, and 55gr bullets are about $10 per 100 - sometimes cheaper. Figure out the twist of your barrel and figure out the bullet grain from there.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Another vote for the Rem 700 in .22-250.

Great caliber, easy to find ammo, shoot accurately and consistently, and the 700 model is a time tested rifle. Easy to use, safe, and reliable.

Now if you wanna get fancy that’s a different story... :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since you mentioned bang for the buck, .223 w/o question. For the price of the ammo vs the better ballistics of the 22-250 I don't see the cost worth the improvement. I have two accutriggers; love them! I bought my model 9 w/ Simmons 4-12*40 w/ bull barrel for $400 from Sports Authority; 20% off sale. I would watch Cabela's ads, they don't have one running right now, but they always list it on the website once you look up the Lehi location.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guess what I just got in the mail yesterday; did not see it until today. Cabelas is having a grand opening at some store somewhere; each time they do that they have this dealio:
Spend $100-$199 get a gift card for a subsequent purchase of $25
$200-$299 = $50
$300-$399 = $75
$400-$499 = $100
$500+ = $150

It does have to be two separate transactions, one can be right after another, but they won't take $150 off of your $500 rifle, but you could buy a $500 rifle and get $150 towards scope, ammo, sling and shooting sticks. Just a thought; you don't have to actually have the mailer/card; just go to the customer service counter (where they handle returns) and they will give you the gift card there; to do it on a rifle you may have to talk to customer service before checking out.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would take a serious look at the Savage. Out of the box accuracy is pretty darn good. Bang for the buck is as good as you'll get. Caliber wise it depends on what you will do with the critter after the harvest. There are way to many variables on bullets to list all the differences. Some will say light bullets and others will go for the punch through heavy bullets. It will become a personal preference. If you're just after the ears then shoot the 30.06. Who cares if you blow them up. It will make you better with that rifle when the big game season rolls around. :mrgreen:


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Go with savage 22-250 best shooting gun that I have ever owned. u dont need to go with a fancy laminated thumb hole stock or stainless barrel. I bought the model 10 black synthetic stock blued bull barrell. never shot a varmit gun that was that accurate out of the box like the savage. 22-250 is a great cartridge i reload and found that 39.5 grains of H-380 and a 53 grn sierra match grade hollow point 3600 FPS is the best round for my gun just over a .25 MOA at 100 yrds. Never had on go through a coyotebut thats good because I sell the fur. .223 r good ammo is cheap but doest compare to a 22-250 I personally swear by 22-250 and savage. It all depends on personal preferance.Maybe you should start looking around the net for ballistic charts and reviews.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a good article on the topic; the author seems to have used the .243 for many years; I did not realize that a .243 was that fast, 4,000 fps impressive. http://www.longrangehunting.com/content ... hairs-217/


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a single shot rossi 22-250 about $100 bucks its one of my favorite guns to shoot its a hoot.... Works great for yotes...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

How do you feel about the Ruger 22-250. It's the one with the synthetic stock and stainless barrel? M77 or something like that.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in. 204 is my choice, it smokes the 243, 22-250, even the 220 Swift in ballistics but is expensive unless you reload. If money will continue to be an issue in the future the 223 or 243 would be a lot cheaper to shoot. 
As far as the rifle, the Savage is real hard to beat for the money, plus you can switch calibers for under $200, but I've not seen a review on the Mossberg and for the money I would be very interested. Also worth looking into maybe, Marlin has just come out with a bolt gun called the XL7 that retails for under $400. Calibers were limited when I read about it but that should change quickly after sales pick up. 
If you want to be under $400 for the WHOLE thing (rifle, scope,ammo, sling) then you better look for used guns on Gunbroker.com or check out the single shots. My wife has the NEF HandiRifle in 204 and she loves it. It will shoot tiny groups with the right load.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Cabela's and Gunnies usually has the XL7 for under $300 for the black ones. They only come in .25-06, .270, and .30-06 right now though. I'm waiting for them to come out with a short action before I pick one up, I already have the bases covered with the calibers they are offering right now.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a Browning Medallion 22-250 with the B.O.S.S. system.I have Leupold 6.5x20 vari-x III for scope.I love it,it is very accurate and fairly inexpensive to shoot.It is however fairly expensive to purchase on the front end.I bought mine used from the Gift House in Ogden about 15 yrs ago and paid $950.00. The only drawback to this weapon is it is extremely loud due to the BOSS. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

A recent post brought this to the top, so not sure if you are still looking. I would cast a strong vote for the .22-250 as it is an incredible caliber. There is virtually no recoil with the .22-250 although the .243 is mild. Having such a low recoil allows free hand shooting. Very flat and you can pull head shots on the song dogs at 400 yards. The .22-250 does a great job on all varmints and even deer. It will vaporize the lungs and heart as the ~50 grain hollow points do the job. As mentioned before, the bullet will not exit as all the energy is absorbed.

Here are some examples. This hog was walking directly towards me, so the shot was between the ears. It made a little triangle on the hide where it pulled some back, but the round drops them in their tracks. Everything hit is an immediate drop. This photo appears as if the shot was broadside, but it was not, just the results of the .22-250!










This boar was probably about 300 pounds, a little 52 grain hollow point did the trick with one shot.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I shoot a H&R .223. It's cheap, fun, and a tack driver. This gun will out shoot anybody I know. Look into these, I bought mine at Sportsman's Warehouse. Heavy barrel, good looking laminate stock, I think I paid $189.00 a few years ago.

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Rifles/hunter.asp

Mine is the ultra varmit rifle.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

+1 That Ultra Varmint is a sweet rig. I wish I could have afforded it for the wife but she loves the standard version too.
Also for $300 the XL7 in .25-06 would not be a bad choice for yotes and/or deer.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> How do you feel about the Ruger 22-250. It's the one with the synthetic stock and stainless barrel? M77 or something like that.


The M77 is probably my favorite model of rifle. I have the Ruger M77 in the 220 Swift...Love it! Extremely accurate.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > How do you feel about the Ruger 22-250. It's the one with the synthetic stock and stainless barrel? M77 or something like that.
> ...


And I have the benchrest model in the 250! Super nice!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a Ruger M77 in .243 and reload Nosler 70 grain ballistic tips with 45.5 grains of h414 powder this is giving me about 3600fps and diffinetly gets the job done on yotes, although it does put a rather large hole in them. I am looking into purchasing a .204 probably in H&R Ultra Varmiter, if you look at ballistics it is unbeatable compared to other light calibers execpt the 22-250. But if you are trying to save money the 223 is the choice for now, I hear the millitary is going to mass produce the 204 round for there rifles to go with the 223. If that happens watch for price to drop.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I hear the millitary is going to mass produce the 204 round for there rifles to go with the 223. If that happens watch for price to drop.


*Wow, wow, WOW!!!* Where did you here that???? And do YOU consider credible???


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

right now it is just hearsay but I do know remington is making the R-15 in the 204 caliber. I have a cousin that is pretty accurate when it comes to guns and ammo he is the one that told me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I did some checking but couldn't find anything on the subject, but it would make sense if you look at the ballistics compared to the 223.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure where you are getting that info but it is wrong. I hate to tell you but your cousin dont know what he is talking about. Remington made the R-15 in 204 for the predator/varmint hunter. Byron South worked with them to build something hunters wanted. The 204 would not be a good military round. The military is looking at going to a larger round for more knock down.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well thats why I said it is heresay, because it is just people talking, no evidence. As for my cousin he just said that is what he heard also.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TRAPPER23 said:


> Go with savage 22-250 best shooting gun that I have ever owned. u dont need to go with a fancy laminated thumb hole stock or stainless barrel. I bought the model 10 black synthetic stock blued bull barrell. never shot a varmit gun that was that accurate out of the box like the savage. 22-250 is a great cartridge i reload and found that 39.5 grains of H-380 and a 53 grn sierra match grade hollow point 3600 FPS is the best round for my gun just over a .25 MOA at 100 yrds. Never had on go through a coyotebut thats good because I sell the fur. .223 r good ammo is cheap but doest compare to a 22-250 I personally swear by 22-250 and savage. It all depends on personal preferance.Maybe you should start looking around the net for ballistic charts and reviews.


I second this also! I had a Savage model 110 with the really cheap cardboard stock Ugly gun, but put one of them Choate stocks on it and the groups were amazing!!! I shot a Seira Lot 1390 55 grn HPBT with Win 760. I am not real sure on the grans but I think it was 48.7? I shoot the Ruger Benchrest 250 now. Same powder and bullet but the ruger likes 49.5 grains.
I have shot a lot of praire dogs, fox and yotes with lot 1390 and it slams them! But it is not a round if you want to keep a hide!!!!!! Big hole in and bigger out!
Another good one is the Ballistic tip in 55 grn! Nasty also!

I also like the .223 and .243 for yotes. .243 is a little big I think but I also have shot them with the 7mm!!!!
All them cals have some super nice loads out there and you can cook up some on your own to....


----------

